# Air bubbles in paint??



## Metro M & L

Most of the time I see paint bubbling off a roller the roller cover is dry and/or cheap. Clean up is generally easier if you dip your applicator in the appropriate solvent (water or spirits) prior to coating. I don't get bubbles with a rinsed out purdy collossus cover.


----------



## boman47k

I have seen some paint bubble and I have seeen them go away if left alone. One time that comes to mind made me think the second coat was applied too soon.


----------



## ApgarNJ

i applied the second coat a day after the first one. . the roller cover was not cheap, it was purdy 3/8 nap. 
yes I wiped down all the walls thoroughly before using the primer. The ceiling paint was fine. i did burn some of on the wall but I don't believe that is what caused the problem. I'll get it fixed. i've just never seen paint peel right down to primer, taking two coats off while doing crown. 
only in the corners where the crown was kinda tight and drug. i've nicked paint before doing the trim but never had it peel off like this. oh well. i'll get the rest of the crown done today and start the touchups.


----------

